
Firefly - A jquery animation plugin - motyar
http://motyar.blogspot.in/2010/04/firefly-jquery-animation-plugin.html#.UOLGcklfdIM.hackernews
======
jeffehobbs
Very cool!

~~~
motyar
Thanks

